# Multimedia controller drivers



## Mark Porter (Jun 7, 2004)

I changed my OS from win.2000 to win.xp and lost just about all my drivers for my onboard controllers. The CD is no where to be found is there anyway I could retrieve these drivers online? I`m running win.xp pro., onboard sound is ac97 soundblaster emulation, intel chipset grantsdale, mainboard # is OG5611 dell inc. thx


----------



## Yorien (Jun 21, 2004)

Lord Yorien says:

As long as you can get drivers for your internet modem/router, you may try Windows Update. It should detect most of your hardware and install decent drivers (commonly not the most up to date, but somewhat recent ones...)

Lord Yorien Dragonard


----------

